# 50% off BBQ Thermometer for your Father or husband!



## Inkbirdbbq (May 31, 2021)

50% code flash deals for grill thermometer
	

		
			
		

		
	












Link:  Inkbird IRF-4S 1500 feet Wireless Meat Thermometer with 4 Probes
50% code: 4K4ZT57Q
Reg.Price: $75.00
*Final Price: $37.5*


Link: Inkbird Meat Bluetooth Thermometer with 6 Probes IBT-6XS
50% code: 8TQ6DNOI
Reg.Price: $59.99
*Final Price: $29.99*


Link: Inkbird 150 Feet Bluetooth Meat Thermometer with dual Probes IBT-2X
50% code: F3AL82OO
Reg.Price: $34.99
*Final Price: $17.49*


----------



## formerjarhead (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you, that is awesome I just ordered one.  Just an FYI, either I typed the code in wrong or when you order the IBT-6XS, the discount only applies to the model that is all black, it would not accept it for the model that is red and black. Or it was operator error but the first time I tried it defaulted to the red one so that is why I had issues, well more issues than normal.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 2, 2021)

formerjarhead said:


> Thank you, that is awesome I just ordered one.  Just an FYI, either I typed the code in wrong or when you order the IBT-6XS, the discount only applies to the model that is all black, it would not accept it for the model that is red and black. Or it was operator error but the first time I tried it defaulted to the red one so that is why I had issues, well more issues than normal.


Hi friend, thanks for your support.
Only black offers a 50% discount at the moment. Please understand.


----------



## formerjarhead (Jun 2, 2021)

No problem, I don’t care what color it is as long as it works. I just wanted thr next person to see that in case they couldn’t figure out why the code wasn’t working.  All good.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 9, 2021)

My inkbird took a crap. Blue tooth quit working and then it stopped all together.  Even with this discount I'm not sure they are worth it.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 9, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> My inkbird took a crap. Blue tooth quit working and then it stopped all together.  Even with this discount I'm not sure they are worth it.


Hello friend, 
PM sent. Please don't worry. I will do my best to help.

Miya


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 16, 2021)

Inkbird has stood behind my problems and I'm happy to report that they did a great job of backing there product!.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 16, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> Inkbird has stood behind my problems and I'm happy to report that they did a great job of backing there product!.


Thank you so much!


----------

